# Whats cookin for fathers day?



## Jim (Jun 16, 2011)

I spent some quality time today with a case of spare ribs and a case of chicken legs. I have to travel Sunday so I plan on BBQ-ing them tomorrow or Saturday. 

I de-boned the legs and have them brining now. Ribs will get rubbed when I start my fire.

It was nice first prep in my new BBQ kitchen.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 17, 2011)

What does your new BBQ kitchen consist of?


----------



## steeley (Jun 17, 2011)

New BBQ kitchen was there a problem with the old kitchen and why are there no pictures of this kitchen.:thebbq::bbq:


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> What does your new BBQ kitchen consist of?


 


steeley said:


> New BBQ kitchen was there a problem with the old kitchen and why are there no pictures of this kitchen.:thebbq::bbq:



Fridge- sink- stove- prep table, radio, no wife.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks too classy for you.

Nice space! Where do you keep your knives?


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2011)

In a draw for now, I plan on a mag rack on the side of the cabinet over the sink, I have some scrap from the cabinet install.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 17, 2011)

I am neither a father nor had I thought about that, yet, but - lacking a bbq setup - maybe I should braise large quantities of meat and freeze leftovers. I just happened to look at that slow cooker that I bought over a year ago (it was on sale, what could I do?) and that sits unopened on top of my kitchen cabinet... I may have to see what Wholefoods has around on Sat morning.

Stefan


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 17, 2011)

hmmm, seems I don't have permission to enlarge your photo Jim, sup wit dat?


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> hmmm, seems I don't have permission to enlarge your photo Jim, sup wit dat?


 
Give it a look now.


----------



## watercrawl (Jun 17, 2011)

BBQ kitchen...that' sweet. My BBQ kitchen consists of a grill on a deck. 

For me, father's day will consist of a really nice, thick ribeye given to me to cook on said grill. Potato's on the grill and no veggie.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 17, 2011)

Jim, your BBQ kitchen came out great.


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Jim, your BBQ kitchen came out great.



Thanks Dave- any requests?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 17, 2011)

Jim said:


> Thanks Dave- any requests?




I'll never say no to your brisket.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 17, 2011)

Going to the Izod 225 at the Milwaukee Mile. Comp buffet, so I guess I'll be eating brats. (That's bratwurst for you foriegners)


----------



## rockbox (Jun 17, 2011)

Unfortunately, I'm flying to my least favorite place in the world outside Ohio. India!!!

So Airline curry.


----------



## rockbox (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice Kitchen Jim. Where is it located if its not your main kitchen.


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2011)

rockbox said:


> Nice Kitchen Jim. Where is it located if its not your main kitchen.



In the basement of my home, good luck in India, I have a friend who has to travel there- he tells me stories...


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 17, 2011)

Jim said:


> In the basement of my home, good luck in India, I have a friend who has to travel there- he tells me stories...


 
Remind me to get a basement when we get around to buying a house


----------



## steeley (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nice Jim, like the table . ummm that mat is a safety hazard .:Ooooh:


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2011)

steeley said:


> Very nice Jim, like the table . ummm that mat is a safety hazard .:Ooooh:



It was, it's nice and flat now! Thanks.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 17, 2011)

working fine now Jim, thanks! One hell of a set up too! Thanks for your advice on the brisket, it turned out awesome! Knife not required!


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> working fine now Jim, thanks! One hell of a set up too! Thanks for your advice on the brisket, it turned out awesome! Knife not required!



I am glad to hear that you enjoyed it!


----------



## Jay (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't believe how great that kitchen turned out. I had the chance to see it in person, and let me tell you this-

Ever hear of a boat referred to as a "fishing machine"? Well, Jim's new kitchen/mancave is a "bbq-ing machine". :headbang:


----------



## azmark (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't wait to see some pictures, Jim.

I have a few racks of baby backs with some super secret rub!


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2011)

azmark said:


> Can't wait to see some pictures, Jim.
> 
> I have a few racks of baby backs with some super secret rub!



Hey! That's top secret.......


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2011)

Preping for a fathers day visit-

Spicy beans-






Some boneless yardbird legs-






Ribs-





Need just a taste-


----------



## azmark (Jun 18, 2011)

Jim said:


> Preping for a fathers day visit-
> 
> Spicy beans-
> 
> ...


 
Good grief, Jim. This must torture feels like. Everything looks great!


----------



## steeley (Jun 18, 2011)

See that new kitchen is working out for you .
Oh and nice looking RIBS:hungry::thumbsup2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 19, 2011)

JIM - me want!!! :hungry:


----------



## crizq0 (Jun 19, 2011)

Jim, food looks delicious! :hungry:

Nice kitchen but lets see a picture of your outdoor bbq setup as well.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice looking ribs Jim! I am finishing up the rest of the mussels I picked up yesterday.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 19, 2011)

Jim those ribs look great!

I'm doing some beef short ribs for my dad right now. I had them in the smoker for 2 hours now they're in a pan braising in a mixture of stout and a few other ingredients. I never braise in BBQ, but I thought I'd try something different this time. After about an hour of braising I'll pull them from the pan and put them back in the smoker.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 19, 2011)

I think that is a fabulous idea. You have all of the necessary components of a killer dish. Best of luck with it! 
Post pictures!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah Jim let's see that cooker of yours. :bbqsmoker:


----------



## Jim (Jun 19, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Yeah Jim let's see that cooker of yours. :bbqsmoker:


 
I will dig up some pics.

Stumps-



























ProQ 20 with a MHP gasser behind it-






Rescued gasser-






My beloved kettle-


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 19, 2011)

Stumps.....that looks more like a bank vault than a cooker. :happy2:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 19, 2011)

Does it double as a meth lab?


----------



## steeley (Jun 20, 2011)

Jim what's the plastic jug for.


----------



## crizq0 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea what is that plastic bottle for? Also is the stump smoker the "baby" model?


----------



## mano (Jun 20, 2011)

Great set-up and food!


----------



## Jim (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep its a Baby Stumps, the jug rain proofs the blower.

No Methhmy:


----------



## mhlee (Jun 20, 2011)

Jim said:


> I will dig up some pics.
> 
> 
> My beloved kettle-


 
Love your Weber. Was that the first generation Performer? I have the one with the gas ignition. Yours is in excellent condition! I love my Performer and wish they still made it the same way instead of going to the plastic top.


----------



## Jim (Jun 20, 2011)

mhlee said:


> Love your Weber. Was that the first generation Performer? I have the one with the gas ignition. Yours is in excellent condition! I love my Performer and wish they still made it the same way instead of going to the plastic top.



Yep this is a 1996 model. Garage kept and only driven on Sundays


----------



## Kyle (Jun 20, 2011)

So jealous of that Stumps, I'd love to have one for my back yard. For now the Big Green Egg will have to do and if I need more capacity I can use my dad's FEC-100.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 20, 2011)

I just picked up a bag of mesquite charcoal for my Egg- 40# FOR $11.26. Gotta love Cash & Carry!


----------

